# My marble cray is berried - not anymore, lost the eggs



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

The title says it all and I am NOT happy! From all the aquatic life I have, she was the last one I wanted babies from  I am waiting and hoping for the shrimps to breed and now THIS 
That happened so fast, I am shocked! I got her in September, she was tiny, and 3 months later she is all full of eggs. Yesterday there was nothing and we just saw them an hour ago. It is incredible how she is moving them in her belly.
So, what I am supposed to do now  No idea how long she will hold them, but I will wake up to a tons of babies... I am totally unprepared for that, I have no room and no will to have babies.
That sounds BAD, but... would my pea puffer eat them?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Your puffer will love them, and your cray will eventually start having batches every two weeks or so and they will get a bit bigger each time.

If you give any away, just make sure that they know not to release them into the natural environment here, they are an invasive species, as you will soon learn.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, I SEE that already  If it is so easy to this one to get berried so fast.. And you say every 2 weeks, NOOOO  That is too much 
I am trying to read how many they will be and how soon  If the puffer eats them, that can work, puffer will have live food everyday, I guess...

I am thinking that with all the puffer lovers in the forum, I guess I can find somebody to get the babies... I just feel bad instead of happy  Odd feeling. I am supposed to be happy of babies...

So pea puffer is not too small to eat these? The eggs look pretty big, much bigger than tiny puffer's mouth.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I (my puffers) would be very happy to take some off your hands! I just picked up a few marbled crays hoping they WOULD breed but nothing yet.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> I (my puffers) would be very happy to take some off your hands! I just picked up a few marbled crays hoping they WOULD breed but nothing yet.


Oh they will lol then u are gonna b posting cause u have to many hahah


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

See... Claudia, you are right I guess 
WOW, how these guys survive in nature? I guess too many predators around them...

ngo911, how big are your crays? I got this one as a baby in the early Sept...  Unbelievable! I totally did not expected that to happen so soon... 
Let them hatch and I will see how bad that is. You're on my list for sure.
I read people take the eggs off the mom, but I don't think I can do that  Not sure if I will get to the idea to feed my puffer with them too  Have to see how that goes. I guess a big puffer will be happy though. 
Will let you know it 3 weeks or so.. SCARY  I always was happy to see babies. Till this evening.
Can my shrimp breed now please


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

A little update. The cray is not eating as she used to before, maybe just a bit. I read that is normal.
My daugther totally refuses the idea to feed her puffer with the babies, so I said we'll give them to somebody else. And she said we have to make sure they won't use them for food! WOW, I told her that if that was the case, Vancouver will be full with crays in no time 
I agree with her though, can't really get to the idea of feeding babies to the puffer  Don't know why I am OK feeding it with worms or daphinia, and not with snails we started breeding with that purpose and baby crays...


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

That's completely understandable, my gf is the same way! She hates live feeding, even crickets lol. The biggest cray I picked up is about 2 inches so I hope it's just a matter of time.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

mine have berried at around 3-4" if that helps at all...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

maybe u could just trade this cray for a different one that wont clone itself, the only reason to keep these things is the constant supply of live food i think


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess, we might consider that really, a not self-cloning one...
The cray is a bit over 1" big, that's why I said we totally did not expected that soooo soon. I guess we were hoping to figure something out before she gets big and starts getting babies. It was a gift from a friend and a bit of spontaneous one we got, but we really like her... Maybe the decision will be taken once the babies hatch and we see how bad is that


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

She don't have the eggs anymore. Just a few are left. They were there a few hours ago when I gave her some food. There are some guppies in the tank with her, could they have something to do with that? What happened? Did she felt bad/scared?
I am pretty shocked right now. Happy to not having to deal with babies. But scared of what happened and if everything is OK with the mom.


----------

